# Scanning Disk, 31 errors found, 0 fixed



## bustert (Sep 14, 2007)

What is this about and how do I fix it? Red button or unplug it? Prior to this it froze up while watching live tv and wouldn''t accept any commands. 

No error code and just a blue screen with the above text and a progress bar with the 0%.

Thanks


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Get it replaced or attach an eSATA.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, hard drive is going south. *Call DirecTV to request a replacement Receiver/DVR. *It's free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan, or within 90-days of installation. *Otherwise ~$20 for shipping. *Or ~$50 to have a tech come replace it for you.*


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Not that I'm questioning the previous posts, but my HR20 did this recently and when I did a power-down reset it showed 31 errors. The bar graph goes along and shows a few (like 6) being repaired, then a numerical code pops up and the bar graph disappears and all is well. I haven't had any problems for quite a while now, even with the fact that the 31 errors weren't fixed (or maybe they were???). Strange mine shows the exact number yours does??? It could be my hard drive too, but I would have expected more trouble by now which hasn't materialized.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

My DVR rebooted several hours ago and now is at:



> Scanning disk 612.80%
> 
> Errors found 375
> 
> Errors corrected 2418 (and counting)


I just wonder how it can scan 612.80% of a disk. 

Also, how does it correct more errors than it finds?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

What model is having these problems? I'll assume it's an HR20 as that's the oldest one. A couple of years ago my HR20 started to do this. It kept performing these tests constantly. 
So, in order to get the model I wanted, I ordered the HR24 from Solid signal.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> What model is having these problems? *I'll assume it's an HR20* as that's the oldest one. A couple of years ago my HR20 started to do this. It kept performing these tests constantly.
> So, in order to get the model I wanted, I ordered the HR24 from Solid signal.


That would be a correct assumption.

It's now up to 1087% and nearly 4100 errors corrected. I'll be calling for a replacement in the morning.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

This morning the scan is approaching 2450% and 10,000 errors fixed.

Called Directv and was told they couldn't do anything until the scan is complete.
I asked how long a scan should take and was told anywhere from 3 hours up to 3 days.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

txtommy said:


> This morning the scan is approaching 2450% and 10,000 errors fixed.
> 
> Called Directv and was told they couldn't do anything until the scan is complete.
> I asked how long a scan should take and was told anywhere from 3 hours up to 3 days.


Suggest- You Unplug it and call in and say it's dead and won't power on.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

txtommy said:


> This morning the scan is approaching 2450% and 10,000 errors fixed.
> 
> Called Directv and was told they couldn't do anything until the scan is complete.
> I asked how long a scan should take and was told anywhere from 3 hours up to 3 days.


Actually, I've had a hard disc scan take 37 days to complete. Not on a D* box, but in Windows. The hard drive wasn't just toast, it was burnt to a crisp. But the scanning tool just kept plowing along trying to access every single sector.

In the interest of speeding up the inevitable, I'd call back and say the box is totally dead.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

My HR20 did the same thing 2 Fridays ago. I called up Directv and they tried troubleshooting but when it was taking so long for the hard drive to scan they gave up and said they would send a replacement. I actually ended up having them upgrade me to the Genie and then replace an old SD receiver with a client plus add another client into a room that never had Directv service in it. Installation and everything was free plus they gave me $10 off each month for a year.
So, a broken HD DVR actually turned out to be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Suggest- You Unplug it and call in and say it's dead and won't power on.


Actually, I've already taken that move. Help is on the way. :grin:


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

bobcamp1 said:


> Actually, I've had a hard disc scan take 37 days to complete. Not on a D* box, but in Windows. The hard drive wasn't just toast, it was burnt to a crisp. But the scanning tool just kept plowing along trying to access every single sector...


If you use a utility like SpinRite it will never give up. One would hope that the built-in utility for the DVR would not be quite that persistent. SpinRite is designed to get irreplaceable data back, if possible, at any cost. But on a DVR there is a point where getting the usage of the DVR back is more important than fixing particular errors on the HDD.

If the utility is doing what SpinRite does, it reads the sector over and over until it finally gets the data read correctly, moves that data (writes it) to a different area on the HDD, and sectors out the bad spot, sort of like placing a traffic cone in front of it saying "don't write here". But most utilities like this give up after trying to read a sector unsuccessfully many times in a row. A typical PC tries to read 10 times, IIRC, before it throws an error (and does not try to fix that). Some utilities try to read 10s or 100s, even 1000s of times. SpinRite either has no limit, or a very high one. It has been known to run for over 6 months on a particular drive; and it may be capable of running longer but the person experiencing that probably finally gave up and killed the process. That's the urban legend, anyway.

That process itself has dubious virtues. All HDDs have errors, even brand new ones. And all HDDs develop new bad spots over time. Original bad spots are usually sectored out in the format procedure. Sectoring out areas that develop problems later can be done with a utility, but the best and fastest way is to reformat.

In the case of a DVR, getting a new DVR with a new HDD makes more sense, especially if it is noticing more and more bad spots and trying to fix them, which means the media is shedding oxide at an accelerated rate, which means the HDD is not in great shape and should probably be replaced anyway,


----------

